# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation > Picture Archives >  Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Winter 2003/2004)

## harry a saake

:cheers: Nothing like vegas

----------


## hcjilson

Taken less than an hour ago.

----------


## Diane

Christmas night.  I'm not much of a photographer, and obviously my old digital camera doesn't do some of the things that some of you do, but I loved this view.  I really thought I would hear something about this sight on the news that night, but never did.  Does anyone know which planet this might have been?  

Diane

----------


## Diane

Wonder where it went.  I thought I had figured this thing out.

Diane

----------


## hcjilson

Saturn! On 12/31/03 it was the closest it has been to earth in 26 years. I just happened to read an article in the San Diego paper about it. It won't be this close again for a long time. The article said it would be perfect for viewing because of the tilt which showed the rings off to the max. Needless to say I found myself out here without access to a pair of binoc's or telescope!....I did have it pictured in my mind however.

----------


## Diane

> *hcjilson said:* 
> Saturn! On 12/31/03 it was the closest it has been to earth in 26 years. I just happened to read an article in the San Diego paper about it. It won't be this close again for a long time. The article said it would be perfect for viewing because of the tilt which showed the rings off to the max. Needless to say I found myself out here without access to a pair of binoc's or telescope!....I did have it pictured in my mind however.


Harry,

WOW, I wish I had looked at it on New Year's Eve.  It was incredibly bright on Christmas night, and of couse it would have been almost a half moon on New Year's Eve.  I bet it was spectacular.

Thanks for the info.

Diane

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Diane,
Great picture!  You should add it to the Optiphotographers thread!

Actually I think it is time to start a winter 2004 thread.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great pic HJ!  I love water shots at sunrise or sunset!

----------


## Diane

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Diane,
> Great picture!  You should add it to the Optiphotographers thread!
> 
> Actually I think it is time to start a winter 2004 thread.


Cindy,

That would work for me.  Maybe a moderator would move it.  

Diane

----------


## Mikef

This is one house in Sudbury, MA !   This street has 5 or 6 homes like this and other 5 or 6 that have about half as many lights.  Most of the homes are valued over 1 million$$$$.  They do this every year!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

wow, Mikef, that is a lot of lights!

We have a tacky lights tour here in VA every year and they publish it on the news and in the paper and I try to see as many as possible.

----------


## Mikef

This is out of focus but you get the idea!  I could only get part of the yard!

----------


## bandk

Another one of Goocher!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

That's a face you could fall in love with!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Christmas Eve and everything's under the tree...

----------


## Pete Hanlin

My son Pierce reading "Twas the Night Before Christmas" on Christmas Eve...

----------


## Pete Hanlin

What is this?  Well, every day I drive across Tampa Bay on my way to and from work (very therapeutic- except when traffic is bad).  The sunset is usally framed in my rearview mirror (when I get out of work before 7)...

Having the T-tops off in January is still pretty novel for this Pennsylvania boy!  Life is good...

----------


## fletch

Pete 

That almost looks fake!


Nice shot

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Pete,
when can Cousin' Cindy come and Christmas with the Hanlins??

----------


## Joann Raytar

Pete, I see Santa got you a new bike for Christmas complete with streamers. It's red; I would have figured you as more of a black and yellow kind of guy.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Actually, that's a bright PINK bike for little Sara (who shows me every new trick she learns on it).  Her old bike with the training wheels has been donated to GoodWill...  Seems like yesterday I was putting that first bike together...

Cindy,
You can spend Christmas at the Ha*n*lins anytime!


Here's a picture I took one evening when I was taking off from Atlanta.  I fly a lot, but I never get tired of looking at the clouds...  The interesting thing about this scene (to me) is that it was really stormy on the ground.  Once you pop up above the clouds, though, everything is calm and beautiful!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Don't mean to post so many pics, but this one is interesting for two reasons...

First, that is our German Shepherd Dog (Duke) enjoy his favorite activity- which is laying around doing nothing (for a dog that's so lazy, he manages to get hair all over the place!).

Second, I constructed that mantle myself about a month ago (I'll post a tiny picture to show what the fireplace looked like before).  I drew a rough outline sketch on a piece of paper, bought some lumber, and- if I do say so myself- it came out not too shabbily!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Before...

----------


## Joann Raytar

Wow, big improvement; someone's been watching Trading Spaces and While You Were out.

That's a pretty nice looking job you did there. :)

----------


## hcjilson

Watching the sun go down over a frozen Cape Cod Bay! Yes folks, thats all ice in the background! Photo taken last night by my neighbor.......It was too cold for ME to go out to the beach!

----------


## Rick Strong

This was taken Feb 19-2004 early afternoon. The blizzard continued well into the evening.
Rick

----------


## Rick Strong

This was Feb 20 am

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Dear Lord, Rick!  That's a boatload of snow!:D

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

In August I took the Canal Boat tour on the Richmond, VA canal.  I took this picture from the canal boat of some ducks in hot pursuit.  Check out this view and the next which is of the same shot with the photo held upside down.  I love to take pics and love it when I come upon a happy accident!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Here is the same pic flipped.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

This is the boat I was on when the ducks were following.  In the background is one of the refurbished tobacco warehouses that now house the furniture store LaDifference.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

And here is a pic from inside one of the locks looking out at the canal.  Richmond is a truly lovely city and I encourage you to come and explore it.  Just above the trains you will see the overpass for Interstate 95 where it crosses the James River.

----------


## Sean

Here's a few.......

----------


## Sean

.

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## Sean

.....

----------


## Sean

......

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Sean,
Was the first pic of a manta ray in the water?  It is cool.

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> Sean,
> Was the first pic of a manta ray in the water?  It is cool.


You got it.........I actually had the opportunity to hand feed some of them.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

That's too cool.  Was that part of your face feeding the dolphins?

----------


## Sean

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
> That's too cool.  Was that part of your face feeding the dolphins?


 Actually that was someone right next to my son who was really trying to get a chance to touch one of them.He finally succeded....then he asked me if he could get in and swim with them................ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I took this picture of St. John's Church on a recent trip there.  It is located in the Church Hill section of Richmond, VA.  It is most familiar as the site that Patrick Henry made his infamous "Give me liberty or give me death!" speech.  You can learn more about St. John's here: http://www.historicstjohnschurch.org/

----------


## Jim

music flower

----------


## Snitgirl

Man I miss Europe!!

P.S. That is Grappa in the glass....... :D

----------


## Snitgirl

> Taken less than an hour ago.


Great place for sunsets!!

----------

